# Raw Soured Cream Cheese



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone made this? 

You let milk set out all day till it separates then you drain the whey off and mix some salt with the cheese. You can use this to make a cheese dip or in recipes calling for ricotta, cream cheese, cottage cheese or cheese dips.

Bernice I


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Bernice, that's how we would make what the Germans call Quark back in the day when I didn't know what bacteria was . We would usually use the cream skimmed from the top so it would be creamier. We'd put it on potatoes and eat with some onion and whatever was ready in the garden. It's kind of like sour cream, but different.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, so is this good or bad? the bacteria? hehe.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Well I'm still here . I think it's the case with any raw milk or raw milk product; you always take a chance. But if you know your animal's health, and if you have good sanitary practices for milking, it should be safe.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL. Thanks for the responses. I did look up Quark last night a read a little about it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is the way all the old timers use to make it.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thia sounds really interesting. So has anyone actually done this?


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

doublebowgoats said:


> Thia sounds really interesting. So has anyone actually done this?


I have done it but am too chicken to try much of it. I took a little bitty taste but that is all. I wanted to make a cheese dip with it but haven't yet. I have a recipe.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I went and tried it. I strained it for a few minutes to get some of the whey out. I thought it would end up with some weird flavor because it was just sitting out on a counter with a sterilized flour sack towel on top, but it has a slightly tangy and sweet flavor. If you don't mind sharing the recipe I would love to try it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

link without rennet cream cheese

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/75/Homemade-Cream-Cheese76184.shtml


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

This recipe came from a blog I visit. She has some recipes for cheeses and stuff.

http://homesteadwannabes.blogspot.com/2009/04/easy-raw-soured-cream-cheese-dip-recipe.html

Easy Raw Soured Cream Cheese Dip Recipe: 
1 1/2 cups raw soured cream cheese (or however much you want to make)
1 garlic clove pressed
2 tsp fresh chopped basil or 1 tsp dried basil
Celtic Sea Salt to taste 
Put this out with some homemade sesame crackers and your guests will love it!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That sounds delicious! I am on my second batch now. The first batch i seasoned with dill. I think i am in love with this kind of cheese so I will be making it a lot! Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and Michelle if you want some rennet I have some


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Sondra!


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Sounds nummy!


----------

